# Ruby Update-Not good



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

You're right, life is so unfair sometimes. I am so, so sorry to hear the news about Ruby. I can literally feel your pain coming from your words. Nothing I say can make it feel any better, I know that. But just remember you have many friends here who will be holding you and Ruby in their hearts, and whispering prayers for you both upon the breezes. (((comforting hug)))


----------



## abzndbonnie (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Leigh, you are very special! and so is miss daisy you know how much i love her.

Ruby is asleep in her warm bed next to me now, i dont want to leave her 
Today has just been the pits, after that news i also saw a lady that had just been hit by a car, not sure if she was dead or not but it gave me the worst feeling ou could ever imagine. Im thinking of calling the hospital to see how she got by, we past the ambulance on the way, other people were already with her and mum didnt want to make it worse for them by stopping.

I just hope it gets better from tomorrow


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh no, you poor thing. (((more hugs))) You're right, I probably can't imagine how you felt today. I will pray that you never have to know another day of feelings like this ever again. Take good care of you, okay? And give Ruby a loving pat from me. Try and get some rest if you can.


----------

